# looking at a 99 A6 avant quattro



## full.circle (Mar 3, 2010)

*wrong forum*

wrong forum


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Wrong forum - thats a C4 and this is the C5 forum  

The C4 forum is dead on here though so you'd probably be better asking on a different forum such as Audizine :thumbup: 

The battery could be dying, but it could also be a current drain of some sort or the alternator may not be charging properly. If your mechanic knows his stuff he should be able to figure it out quite quickly. 

Good luck :beer:


----------



## swagonA6 (May 7, 2012)

actually that is a c5. considering i have one


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

No, really it wasn't. It was a 98 C4


----------

